# will my red cherry shrimps survive with angel fishes here?



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Its hugely planted, so I would imagine the shrimp could hide in the plants and be able to breed fairly well. the fish may pick off a few babies, but with that much planted coverage, I would imagine most could hide and surivive.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

thanks getochkn, i love both my rcs and angels, if u think that it will be ok then im glad 
thanks again bro.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Someone who keeps angels with shrimp might chime in. The general rule is, if it can fit in a fish's mouth, it will try and eat it so wait and see if anyone has success.

I just know having a heavily planted tank like yours can help a lot for the shrimp to hide.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Angels are known to really hunt down RCS. If you do want to introduce shrimp there it better be a ton so they already have a good population. But if they survive the initial predatation they should be fine. You'll probably end up never having to feed the angelfish though.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

diwu13 said:


> Angels are known to really hunt down RCS. If you do want to introduce shrimp there it better be a ton so they already have a good population. But if they survive the initial predatation they should be fine. You'll probably end up never having to feed the angelfish though.


That's what I wasn't sure about. lol.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yeah like cichlid's are probably one of the LEAST shrimp safe fish haha. But dump in 100 at once and with that many hiding places... I think the RCS will have a chance


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

If you LOVE your RCS, I wouldn't put them in there. My angels eat everything, including snails. Slowly but surely they will eliminate them.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

Angelfish eat neon tetras. They will eat shrimp of any age. Unless you keep the Angels very well fed, I doubt your shrimp stand a fighting chance. I would not keep them together.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

i will wait and see what will happen to my shrimps. thanks everyone.
i forgot to ask, i also put 2 adult ghost shrimp about 3-4 cm, will ghost shrimp hunt the rcs? i placed the ghost just for fun, but they thrive there.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Those are beautiful angelfish, I would keep the angelfish and if the RCS get eaten, oh well!


----------



## Vesh (Jan 16, 2010)

RCS will not solve algae problem. 

There is a chance, slight chance, though, that well established colony of RCS in big densly planted tank will survive 3 angels being introduced. They might breed faster than being eaten. But 10 or 20 RCS intorduces to angel tank do not have any chance.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

mordalphus : yes, but rcs has important role in aquascape i think. will u buy my angels? hehe
Vesh : are u sure rcs wont help algae problem? many aquascaper use them to combat algae. thanks anyway for your suggestion.


----------



## theemptythrone (Sep 5, 2011)

leeteekyung said:


> mordalphus : yes, but rcs has important role in aquascape i think. will u buy my angels? hehe
> Vesh : are u sure rcs wont help algae problem? many aquascaper use them to combat algae. thanks anyway for your suggestion.


 in my exsperence, cherry shrimp munch on anything when hungry, even hair algae


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

leeteekyung said:


> i forgot to ask, i also put 2 adult ghost shrimp about 3-4 cm, will ghost shrimp hunt the rcs? i placed the ghost just for fun, but they thrive there.


Really hit or miss. Sometimes the ghost shrimp will attack/eat RCS. Other times they get along fine. IME ghost shrimp attacked my RCS colony and I ended up removing the ghosts.



leeteekyung said:


> Vesh : are u sure rcs wont help algae problem? many aquascaper use them to combat algae. thanks anyway for your suggestion.


RCS will eat "some" algae, but I doubt it'll be as noticable as say, 2 amano shrimp. THOSE are algae eaters. But still will just be a quick snack for your angelfish.


----------



## johnny313 (Apr 15, 2011)

angels are cichlids! I had angels eat my tetras. in my personal opinion, they would hunt down every shrimp in that tank until they were all gone.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

johnny313 said:


> angels are cichlids! I had angels eat my tetras. in my personal opinion, they would hunt down every shrimp in that tank until they were all gone.


I am going to agree with this. I honestly wouldn't trust any big, and large Cichlids or African cichlids with shrimps.


----------



## leeteekyung (Jul 7, 2011)

ic, the point is, angel or rcs, i cant have them both in one tank. i will chose rcs, without them algae will ruin my scape. thanks for your suggestions everyone.


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

If your algae problem is that bad, consider amano shrimp.


----------

